# 'Nude' Optical Illusion Tests Facebook Filter



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Source: 



> At first glance this picture of a naked woman reclining in a bathtub may seem rather risqu?.
> But it is in fact completely innocent. The only nudity visible is her shoulder and her elbow, although it is posed to appear inappropriate.
> Yet that was enough for Facebook to censor it from their site.
> 
> ...



Picture:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2012)

You'll be banned for posting it here just like Le Male was.

Reported.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You'll be banned for posting it here just like Le Male was.
> 
> Reported.



Wait, the hell? I thought only crap like bare breasts and genitals were cause for reporting. This is clearly not the case.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 27, 2012)

Kids everywhere will get hard/horny from that elbow.

Think of the children.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 27, 2012)

Seen worst pics then this on FB.


----------



## Impact (Nov 27, 2012)

I can see why they took it down such a sexy photo 

And lol shut up Mider T


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 27, 2012)

How can you confuse her elbows for her tits/nipples? 

Especially considering how you can see the top half of her hand (knuckles)

Noobs..


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 27, 2012)

Figures that failbook would do this.

I wonder if it will stay banned now that it's out as to what it is.

As for the pic, seriously look at that.  If those were tits I'd have to seriously have to wonder what the hell was wrong with her. they are a little, utterly fucking enormous and malformed.


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 27, 2012)

freaky face, though


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think the face and the body are the same person. 

Also, wouldn't resting your elbows on something that high be counter-productive to a relaxing bath? 

Everything about that photo is awkward. Right down to the eyeliner in the bathtub.


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL how can people mistake the elbows for tits? If you look closely the scale does not add up.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2012)

Chelydra said:


> LOL how can people mistake the elbows for tits? If you look closely the scale does not add up.


Tig ol bitties.


----------



## Owl (Nov 27, 2012)

Mark Zuckerberg doesn't care anymore, he has a lot of money now.


----------



## Impact (Nov 28, 2012)

Chelydra said:


> LOL how can people mistake the elbows for tits? If you look closely the scale does not add up.



Virgins who watch to much porn


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2012)

2/10  would not bang


----------



## Enclave (Nov 28, 2012)

Chelydra said:


> LOL how can people mistake the elbows for tits? If you look closely the scale does not add up.



You don't even have to look closely, at a glance I knew exactly what I was seeing.  They don't remotely look like breasts but do remarkably look like arms and elbows.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2012)

Took me forever to get the image of elbows in my head. They looked like hilariously oversized breasts for about 5  minutes there.


----------



## lucky (Nov 28, 2012)

_Dat Elbow.


_


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Tig ol bitties.



Look closely,it's indeed the elbows


----------



## stream (Nov 28, 2012)

Chances are the system which take down pictures are almost fully automatized. Facebook has hundreds of millions of users, and if only a fraction of these users posted a picture every day, and the pictures were checked manually, it would mean that every Facebook employee does nothing all day but checking pictures.

It is likely that this picture was taken down without a single human reviewing the decision.


----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2012)

Daily Mail.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 28, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Figures that failbook would do this.
> 
> I wonder if it will stay banned now that it's out as to what it is.
> 
> As for the pic, seriously look at that.  If those were tits I'd have to seriously have to wonder what the hell was wrong with her. they are a little, utterly fucking enormous and malformed.



I was literally thinking _exactly_ the same thing.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Daily Mail.


That was precisely my first thought when I entered the thread.

I think OP should link to other sources.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Nov 28, 2012)

People who want this picture offline are the perverts. They can only think about tits. I didnt even notice it looked like a boob until you guys pointed it out.


----------



## baconbits (Nov 28, 2012)

So I was trolled by an elbow...


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 28, 2012)

baconbits said:


> So I was trolled by an elbow...



And Facebook...


----------

